# Early Babies ???



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

My Doe Ruth ( Saanen, Alpine, Nubian Cross) is pregnant again this year (2nd)&#8230; I don't remember her bagging up this large the first time.. her due date is around May 9th.. she is really uncomfortable.. to me it looks like she dropped from just a few days ago ..( I am hoping I can post a couple pic's..Hasn't been working very well for me.) any advice... ??? will she be okay if she delivers early ? how early can they give birth & babies live ??? we are watching closely, But I work Graveyard Shift.. husband home alone at night..






4 days ago






these 2 picks today


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

Ligaments by tail are still in tact, not soft & no drainage... she has been nesting some, & defecating & urinating while lying down...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How do you know that is the due date?


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

We bred all 3 does in Dec. Dec. 8th was the Day for Ruth... I may have mis-counted by a few day... which I have done before.... Lol.. I also used a plastic breeding gauge/dial.. which put us at the 9th of May... 
Gestation is 145-150 days right ?? Or did I really screw up my dates..?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am getting May 6th. (150 days) 
When I do the coculation. She has a nice size udder.


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

Yes it is. A little worried that she is going to have them too soon... ( no I don't know how many she is going to have)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Sometimes the first kidding they have a smaller udder. How many did she have last year? I have Boers and a couple Nubians. But a couple of my boers did that to me of having a small udder one year then having a huge udder the next. And they gave multiple babies. So she may be have multiple babies.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I did years ago have Toggs. And I had a couple first timers do that to me too. Small udder the first kidding and nice big udders after.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was she exposed to the buck any earlier than Dec 8th?

It looks like she would be hard pressed to go another 3 weeks but if you have a solid due date then trust it!

No the kids would not survive if delivered at this point. She would have to be at least 140 days or after for kid survival or thereabouts.


----------



## jodane (Apr 18, 2017)

We have one doe that gets a HUGE udder months before she kids, Every year we Swear she's going to go any minute, but know she's not due yet and then this goes on for about 2 months before she actually kids. So It's VERY possible your due date is right on and this girl just gets a very large udder.


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Sometimes the first kidding they have a smaller udder. How many did she have last year? I have Boers and a couple Nubians. But a couple of my boers did that to me of having a small udder one year then having a huge udder the next. And they gave multiple babies. So she may be have multiple babies.


She had 2 last year( her first) ,(2 bucks) the first one was very large,(we lost him, he was unable to breath when found them , 2nd was smaller lived) weight wise she appears the same as last year



SalteyLove said:


> Was she exposed to the buck any earlier than Dec 8th?
> 
> It looks like she would be hard pressed to go another 3 weeks but if you have a solid due date then trust it!
> 
> No the kids would not survive if delivered at this point. She would have to be at least 140 days or after for kid survival or thereabouts.


 No, Bucks are separated from the Doe's & no escapes were made a this time.. 1 f our bucks escaped in Feb.. but we would have had babies by now.. lol ( and he didn't even head towards the girls..LOL)

I appreciate you all taking the time, Yes, I am concerned, I'm praying that she is just being a little stinker & driving mom(me) Nuts... LOL 
We will continue to watch her, & give updates...


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

How long will a goat continue to make colostrum for.. ???


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

How were the bucks separated? Do the bucks and does share a fence line? 
They really only make colostrum while in labor, and it’s all out of the milk within a couple days after kidding.


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

Ranger1 said:


> How were the bucks separated? Do the bucks and does share a fence line?
> They really only make colostrum while in labor, and it's all out of the milk within a couple days after kidding.


Bucks are in separate pen across from girls 15-25 + feet in between them... 
Ok so some advice I have been given is more for bottle feeding... Was told to go ahead and milk out her colostrum & freeze because she will reproduce more. - milk out Pryor to babies... Is that smart ?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

No, I wouldn’t do that-the best colostrum is produced while they are in labor.


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

Ranger1 said:


> No, I wouldn't do that-the best colostrum is produced while they are in labor.


Thank you... My gut told me "No, not wise, don't do it" ... Thanks for affirmation... I know you can once babies are born .to help save some for babies.. Or ..for future babies in herd born later .. Not sure how long you can freeze it for ??? 6-12months ?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you freeze it, don't put it in a frost free freezer. The freeze/thaw cycle will degrade the colostrum. A deep freeze, with a constant temp of near zero works best. I put the colostrum in ice cube trays until frozen, then individual baggies inside freezer bags. They last a long time if no air (freezer burn) and near zero F.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, I save it for a year-once the does start kidding and I get the new colostrum to freeze I throw out the old stuff.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it is good for a year anyway, if kept properly.


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

Finally ..... Yesterday My Doe Ruth finally had her babies... 2 of them 1 buck 1 doe.. buck head got slightly stuck so had to help a little bit..she had me very concerned for a while... All are doing fine.. Thank you for all your help


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay! Congrats on the babies! Glad all went well and they are going good!


----------



## Becky Carlson (May 4, 2018)

Thank you. Trying to get photos up. Soon


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

